# SPS Growth Rate



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello. I'm wondering -- as the title might suggest -- how fast do sps corals grow?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

WateraDrop said:


> Hello. I'm wondering -- as the title might suggest -- how fast do sps corals grow?


Some grow fast and some grow slowly. It also depends on condition in the tank - flow, lighting, nutrient, etc.

My experiences show that montiporas in general grows fast (fastest grows almost an inch a month), and other acro species are generally slower.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My undata and setosa are painfully slow - but digs and caps grow before your eyes!!

SPS growth can e heavily dependent on lighting, flow, placement, nutrients, and Ca/Mg/Alk. In general they grow at about 2 - 7 mm a month for the faster growers.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> My undata and setosa are painfully slow - but digs and caps grow before your eyes!!
> 
> SPS growth can e heavily dependent on lighting, flow, placement, nutrients, and Ca/Mg/Alk. In general they grow at about 2 - 7 mm a month for the faster growers.


^ This ^

Your question doesn't have a solid answer! If your looking for some coral frags that will fill in quickly, I would go with the corals mentioned above.

Keep your calc/PH/Mag in balance, and some good lighting/flow, and they will do well. Just going to take some time


----------

